# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  ТАНЦЫ НОЧНЫХ ФЕЙ

## Ольгия

ВЕДУЩАЯ:
Когда солнце уходит за горизонт, на Землю опускается темнота. И полновластной хозяйкой становится Фея Тьмы. Она – настоящая Царица ночи.
Дефиле (проход, показ костюма) Феи Тьмы.
Трек 1
У Феи Тьмы есть несколько помощниц: 
1)Первая помощница – это Фея Луны. 

Ночная фея красоты
Возводит к космосу мосты,
Преображает мир ночной,
Танцуя под седой луной.

Дефиле (проход, показ костюма) Феи Луны.
Трек 2
ВЕДУЩАЯ:
А кто мне может сказать, что такое Луна?
(Это такая же планета, как Земля, Солнце, Марс, Венера, Меркурий. Слышали такие названия?)
А когда мы можем увидеть Луну: днём или ночью? (Ночью)
А как человек может попасть на Луну? (Долететь на ракете)
А как называется специальная машина, которая передвигается по лунной поверхности? (Луноход)

Знают взрослые и дети,
Что упал с другой планеты 
Фиолетовый зверёк,
Детям маленьким дружок.
Славный, милый он такой,
Машет весело рукой.
Он свалился к нам с Луны –
И его все знаем мы.
Вы узнали, кто это? – Лунтик.

А теперь давайте представим, что мы все Лунтики, или Лунатики, и станцуем вместе «Лунный танец» 
Трек 3
2)Вторая помощница у Феи Тьмы – это Фея Снов.

Я - ночная фея, 
Королева сна,
Я на этом свете
Каждому нужна.
Палочкой волшебной
Медленно взмахну,
И земля послушно
Отойдёт ко сну.

Снов чудеса
Доступны любые,
Мир погружаю
Я в сны голубые.

Дефиле (проход, показ костюма) Феи Снов. 
(Роль можно сделать для мальчика – Эльфа Ночных снов).
Трек 4
Чтобы дети быстрее засыпали, мамы поют им колыбельные песни. Какие колыбельные песни вы знаете? 
(«Спят усталые игрушки», «Спи, моя радость, усни», «Колыбельная Светланы»,  «Баю-баюшки-баю, не ложися на краю», «За печкою поёт сверчок»)
И сейчас Фея Снов нам споёт одну из них.
Трек 5 – фонограмма
(тексты колыбельных прилагаются)
ВЕДУЩАЯ:
А сейчас наши мальчики и папы будут дрыхами. А дрыхи что делают? Дрыхнут, спят, значит, сопят и храпят. А как они это делают, они нам сейчас покажут.
Дрыхи изображают сон под фонограммы различного храпа.
Трек 6
Фея снов заботится о том, чтобы дети сладко спали, видели сказочные сны и верили в чудеса, что хорошие сны сбываются.
А сейчас мы узнаем, какие же сны ВЫ видите ночью?

(тянут бумажки)
Снятся сны мне иногда,
Что кругом одна вода.
В ней я плаваю и ем,
В ней живу я без проблем.
Никуда не тороплюсь
И с русалками резвлюсь.

Мне приснился сон, друзья:
Обживаю остров я.
Пальмы там, златой песок,
Волны плещутся у ног,
Здесь я круто отдыхаю:
Ем кокосы, загораю.

Сон приснился мне раз пять,
Что ребёнок я опять,
Часто писаю в штанишки
И сосу свою пустышку.
Пореветь всегда готова  (Пореветь всегда готов я)
И не спать до пол-второго.

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что живу я на Луне,
Я по кратеру хожу,
Там цветочки развожу.
И с лунатиком живу,
Так что я - почти в раю!

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что скачу я на коне,
По зелёным по лугам
Мчусь неведомо куда.
Другого нет во сне финала: (И у сна один финал)
Под кровать опять упала (Под кровать опять упал).

Часто снится лунной ночью,
Что вампир я страшный очень,
Громко вою на Луну,
Кол осиновый грызу.
Опасайтесь, джентльмены,
К вам приду я непременно!

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что летаю на метле,
Подо мной моря, и речки,
И с мизинец человечки.
Нос крючком и горб большой –
Я была во сне Ягой!

Ну, а я во сне летала,
Воздушным шаром управляла,
Поднялась я высоко,
Хоть было это нелегко.
А спускаться как, забыла -
В небе до утра парила.

(Ну, а я во сне летал,
Воздушным шаром управлял,
Поднялся я высоко,
Хоть было это нелегко.
А спускаться как, забыл -
В небе до утра парил.)

----------


## Ольгия

3)Третья помощница у Ночной Царицы – это Фея Ночных Мотыльков. 
Дефиле (проход, показ костюма) Феи Ночных Мотыльков.
Трек 7
ВЕДУЩАЯ:
Кто мне скажет: какой цветок цветёт 1 раз в год и только ночью? – Луноцвет.
А какой цветок ищут девушки ночью на праздник Ивана Купалы? По народному поверью он тоже цветёт лишь раз в год? – Папоротник. На самом деле, папоротник не цветёт, это просто выдумка такая.
А вы знаете, что большинство цветов раскрываются утром и закрываются вечером?
Но есть и такие, которые распускаются вечером, ближе к ночи. Как они называются?
(цветок табака, цветок Ночная красавица, цветок Королева ночи, Маттиола – ночная фиалка, есть ночной жасмин, ночной флокс, вечерняя примула)

А каких животных, птиц или жучков, которые ночью не спят, вы знаете?
(летучие мыши, совы, ночные бабочки)
А вы знаете, как называются такие маленькие жучки, которые ночью светятся? (Светлячки)
А сейчас мы разделимся на две команды – девочки будут ночными мотыльками, а мальчики – светлячками. Станем парами «мотылёк + светлячок» и будем танцевать вальс вокруг цветочков, касаясь их рукой, от одного цветочка к другому.
(Расставить несколько цветков в разных местах)
Трек 8 

4)На Земле есть такие места, как Северный и Южный полюс. Там полгода длится день, а полгода – ночь. Полгода совсем светло, и полгода совсем темно. Так вот, когда длится полярная ночь, в небе появляется красивое разноцветное свечение – это выходит Фея Северного Сияния.
Дефиле (проход, показ костюма) Феи Северного Сияния.
Трек 9
ВЕДУЩАЯ:
Вы заметили, сколько разных цветов в костюме (в короне) Феи Северного Сияния?
Правда, они похожи на радугу? Кто может назвать все цвета? А вы знаете, что есть такая фраза, чтобы запомнить цвета по порядку и не ошибиться? Первая буква слова совпадает с первой буквой названия цвета - Каждый охотник желает знать, где сидит фазан.
А кто может придумать другую фразу, но чтоб правило первой буквы сохранилось?
*Крот овце, жирафу, зайке голубые сшил фуфайки.
*Как однажды Жак-звонарь головой сломал фонарь. (Высказывание, переведённое с английского языка.)
(Далее ответы для взрослых)
*Каждый оформитель желает знать, где скачать фотошоп. (На современный лад.)
*Кем ощущается жестокий звон гонга сопротивления фатальности?           (Философский вариант.)
*Кварк окружает жаркий занавес глюонов, создающих флюиды. (Из физики элементарных частиц.)

А сейчас мы будем танцевать «цветные танцы». Каждый из вас возьмёт цветную ленточку (платочек, шарик, флажок, шарфик). Все становимся в круг и танцуем. Как только зазвучит песенка про ваш цвет, вы выходите в центр и танцуете в центре круга.
(Необходимые цвета: оранжевый, розовый, красный, синий, зелёный, жёлтый, голубой, белый, сиреневый. Если людей меньше 9-ти человек, взять по две ленточки каждому.)
Трек 10 

ВЕДУЩАЯ:
А в каких сказках еще есть феи?
(Фея-крёстная из  «Золушки», фея Динь-Динь из «Питера Пэна», феи из мультсериала «Клуб Винкс», Виллина и Стелла — добрые феи из «Волшебника Изумрудного города», Зубная фея из мультфильма «Хранители снов», феи из «Сказок Голубой феи» Лидии Чарской)
Это добрые феи, которые нам помогают.
Но ночью не спят не только добрые феи. Есть ещё Силы Зла, которые пытаются переманить нас на свою сторону.
Сейчас мы поиграем в игру: все мы будем обычные люди, а Денис – Злым Чародеем. Когда я говорю «День» - все обычные люди ходят, гуляют. А Силы Зла – спят. Но как только я скажу «Ночь!» - всем нужно замереть, а Злой Чародей просыпается и должен гримасами рассмешить кого-нибудь. Кто рассмеялся, тот переходит на сторону Сил Зла.

Поиграли, а теперь я предлагаю всем совершить волшебство: мы зажжём маленькие свечи. Посмотрите, как прыгают язычки пламени. А все ли из вас перед сном желают маме и папе «Спокойной ночи»? Не забывайте говорить эти волшебные слова, и тогда каждую ночь к вам будут возвращаться наши добрые феи: Фея Тьмы, Фея Луны, Фея Снов, Фея Ночных Мотыльков и Фея Северного Сияния. Спокойной ночи!
Трек 11 – общий танец

= = = = = 
При желании, еще можно ввести Звёздную Фею.

----------


## Ольгия

трек 1 http://rghost.ru/8grvSMJLn
трек 2 http://rghost.ru/8BlCZG9BD
трек 3 http://rghost.ru/78Hffl2tW
трек 4 http://rghost.ru/86RkNRrk8
трек 5.1 http://rghost.ru/7ny2Lm6vQ
трек 5.2 http://rghost.ru/6FHTCq4Dk
трек 5.3 http://rghost.ru/7CBGhGl2c
трек 6.1 http://rghost.ru/7pjjNXCb9
трек 6.2 http://rghost.ru/8zbVKW66w
трек 6.3 http://rghost.ru/6VYSsPfKY
трек 7 http://rghost.ru/6s8YFcg6M
трек 8 http://rghost.ru/7NtHKhnML
трек 9 http://rghost.ru/8V8VQP5ly
трек 10 http://rghost.ru/6TtM2JCCd
трек 11 http://rghost.ru/6TQtqzVBk

----------


## Ольгия

5.1 ** Спят усталые игрушки **

Спят усталые игрушки, книжки спят, 
Одеяла и подушки ждут ребят. 
Даже сказка спать ложится, 
Чтобы ночью нам присниться. 
Ты ей пожелай: "Баю-бай!" 

В сказке можно покататься на луне 
И по радуге промчаться на коне, 
Со слоненком подружиться 
И поймать перо жар-птицы.
Глазки закрывай! Баю-бай! 

Обязательно по дому в этот час 
Тихо-тихо ходит Дрема возле нас. 
За окошком все темнее, 
Утро ночи мудренее, 
Глазки закрывай! Баю-бай!

Баю-бай, должны все люди ночью спать. 
Баю-баю, завтра будет день опять. 
За день мы устали очень, 
Скажем всем: "Спокойной ночи!" 
Глазки закрывай! Баю-бай!

5.2* * Спи, моя радость, усни **

Спи, моя радость, усни. 
В доме погасли огни. 
Пчёлки затихли в саду. 
Рыбки уснули в пруду. 

Месяц на небе блестит, 
Месяц в окошко глядит. 
Глазки скорее сомкни, 
Спи, моя радость, усни! 

В доме всё стихло давно, 
В погребе, в кухне темно. 
Дверь ни одна не скрипит, 
Мышка за печкою спит. 

Кто-то вздохнул за стеной, 
Что нам за дело, родной? 
Глазки скорее сомкни, 
Спи, моя радость, усни! 

Сладко мой птенчик живёт. 
Нет ни тревог, ни хлопот. 
Вдоволь игрушек, сластей, 
Вдоволь весёлых затей. 

Всё-то добыть поспешишь, 
лишь бы не плакал малыш. 
Вот бы так было все дни! 
Спи, моя радость, усни.

5.3 ** Колыбельная Светланы **

Лунные поляны, ночь как день светла...
Спи, моя Светлана, спи как я спала.
В уголок подушки носиком уткнись
Звезды, как веснушки, мирно светят вниз.

Лунный сад листвою тихо шелестит.
Скоро день настанет. Что-то он сулит?
Догорает свечка, догорит дотла.
Спи, мое сердечко, ночь, как день, светла.

Догорает свечка, догорит дотла.
Спи, мое сердечко, ночь, как день, светла.

----------


## elen-ka20

> ТАНЦЫ НОЧНЫХ ФЕЙ


Спасибо,ОЛечка,за материал...интерсная тема.. фея Ночи.... Это целый сценарий у тебя или отдельный блок .Почему такой выбор,Олечка))Может я узку мыслю,но как по мне хорош он для вечеринки  хэллоуин или ей подобным ИМХО..

----------


## Ольгия

Эленчик, да так спонтанно всё получилось. Мы ездили на конно-спортивную базу отдыхать, и была в нашей компании девчуха 10-ти лет. На улице гуляем в спортивной одежде, а как в дом заходим, она сразу переодевается в платье, ей родители купили костюм Феи Тьмы. И так уж ей хотелось перед нами покрасоваться. Она к каждому подходила, показывала платье, рассказывала, что дома к нему еще есть черный парик. Вот мне и захотелось написать этот небольшой сценарий специально для неё. Это не день рожденья, не Хэллоуин. Просто соберутся в любой удобный день, да хоть на 8 марта. Три семьи - вот уже 6 девочек (мамы, они ведь тоже девочки), танцуй - не хочу. Лера-Макушка мне накидала идеек, вот я за 2 дня и сварганила. И еще день- музыку подбирала. А Оля-Шоумама сделала мне коронки
Фея Тьмы [IMG]http://*********net/4693224m.png[/IMG]   -Фея Луны [IMG]http://*********net/4669672m.png[/IMG] 
Фея Снов [IMG]http://*********net/4662504m.png[/IMG]    -Фея ночных Мотыльков [IMG]http://*********net/4659432m.png[/IMG] 
Фея Северного Сияния [IMG]http://*********net/4714731m.png[/IMG]
Так получилось, что на просьбу еще откликнулась и Аннушка, её корона Феи Северного Сияния здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4817938
Всем девочкам спасибо большое за помощь! Если мне повезет и будут фотографии с праздника, то я, конечно же, их здесь размещу.

----------


## Светлая Лань

Олечка! Поздравляю тебя с открытием своей темки! И тема-то какая интересная! Красотень!!!! Думаю, мы тут у тебя тоже поселимся!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ольгия

Светланка! Ну я вряд ли еще что-то "нафеячу", а вот если кто из девочек выставит что-то своё, буду рада почитать и применить. Хотя никогда не говори "никогда". Сейчас посмотрела ссылку, что ты дала во Флудилке http://club.season.ru/index.php?showforum=32  , так там есть костюмы не только феечек, но и фонарика. Вот уже продолжение темы! Так что, как говорят у нас в ОдЭссе: будем посмотреть!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Оль! Там действительно кладезь! Так что помозгуем еще!!! 




> Так что, как говорят у нас в ОдЭссе: будем посмотреть!


Именно  так!!!

----------


## Я&нина

*а вот что в детской темке выложили прелесть просто..*

.Модель 2014 года! Никаких палочек и ниточек. Управление ладошкой.
Играть с летающей феей нравится как детям, так и взрослым. Маленькая волшебница станет великолепным подарком для
маленькой девочки.
Летающая фея наполнит волшебством Ваш дом, подарит ощущение сказки, даст возможность прикоснуться к магии и волшебству.
Сказочная фея невесомо парит в воздухе. Она держит дистанцию от любой поверхности (от ладони, от пола, и т.д.). Крылышки феи
- цветные пропеллеры. Для начала полета необходимо нажать кнопку на подставке-базе. Управлять феей можно поднеся ладошку
снизу - сенсорный датчик отреагирует на посторонний предмет и куколка взлетит вверх.
Вы верите в волшебство? Ваша маленькая дочка верит! Научите ее управлять настоящей магической феей.
Ваши дети будут в восторге от такого подарка!  http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?...20140220062645[IMG]http://*********net/4628148.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

Нинулька Андреевна, такая прелесть, я бы и сама поиграла!

----------


## Ольгия

Муз треки обновила, смотреть там же

----------

